# Sending images to clients digitally - Watermark or resize?



## DaveAndHolly219 (May 4, 2017)

I’m trying to decide if I want to watermark the images I send to my clients digitally or simply resize them too small to print, but large enough for online viewing.  Either way if they want prints they need to buy them from me.  I’m just wondering which method you folks prefer and why.

If I go the resizing route, is 1000px on the longest edge a good size for online viewing while still being too small to make quality prints of?


----------



## table1349 (May 4, 2017)

Why would you send them images????

Set up a web site or use something like Smug Mug.   Upload the images, already watermarked, in a small but view able size to the site by customer name and password protect each shoot.  Send the customer the password to the images and let them choose what they want.   Personally I would go no more than 800 pixel .jpgs.  They customer just needs to see the image nicely on the screen.  

Also, have a computer in the business that the customers can come review the photos if they want at a higher resolution.  That way if they are not sure about which of two similar shots they like the best they can see them in full resolution.


----------



## tirediron (May 4, 2017)

I use the Juicebox Pro gallery plug-in for light room.  It's right-click protected (Yeah, I know that doesn't mean a lot, but it doesn't hurt), and the main images are around 640 on the longest edge at 72 PPI WITH a watermark.


----------



## JustJazzie (May 4, 2017)

Pixi set is another resource you may look into. Free, and super easy to use.


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 4, 2017)

From the questions you've been posting, this seems to be getting ahead of yourself, but maybe you're just trying to learn

If you take time to get good at what you're doing you can provide consistent results. Taking on clients too soon probably is more likely to set you up for failure because of not yet having the expertise necessary to do the job. 

Get on ASMP or PPA and look up how pros do all this. Photographers on Sportsshooter use Photo Shelter (so does a university near me).


----------



## Kroneberger0408 (May 9, 2017)

Agreed, dont send them your shots before they pay... 
Why cant them come to you and look at them and pick or just use your judgement and choose the best ones to send out as finished projects.


----------

